# Updated stock list peacock/hap



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the input on my last thread! Hopefully I've done we'll in revising my stock list, and I won't repeat the faux pas of using the common name haha. Here's my new list, tell me when you all think

Peacocks:
Aulonocara baenschi
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi undu reef
Aulonocara rubescens
Aulonocara maylandi
Hybrid (OB)
Hybrid (dragonsblood)

Haps:
Nimbochromis venustus
Placidochromis Electra
Copadichromis azureus
Copadichromis melas
Cyrtocara moori
Nimbochromis livingstonii

This is better hopefully!


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Venustus and Livingstonii may not get along, I would probably pick one or the other.

I had a Copadichromis Azureus in a similar setup and he was very stressed out and didn't end up lasting in the tank very long.

If I were you I would replace the Livingstonii and Azureus with a Red Empress or Tangerine Tiger (but not both) and Yellow Lab, and possibly add a few more fish. I am also a big fan of Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks), mine is the biggest fish in my tank but super peaceful. They also get along well with other Protomelas like Red Empress and Tangerine Tiger.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

binnyskyle said:


> The Venustus and Livingstonii may not get along, I would probably pick one or the other.
> 
> I had a Copadichromis Azureus in a similar setup and he was very stressed out and didn't end up lasting in the tank very long.
> 
> If I were you I would replace the Livingstonii and Azureus with a Red Empress or Tangerine Tiger (but not both) and Yellow Lab, and possibly add a few more fish. I am also a big fan of Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks), mine is the biggest fish in my tank but super peaceful. They also get along well with other Protomelas like Red Empress and Tangerine Tiger.


Thank you!! I had heard that the venustus and livingstonii might be a bit too aggressive in this tank, but wasn't sure. So I could swap the livingstonii with the Mara rocks hap, and swap the azureus with the red empress or tangerine tiger. Would that be better?


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

The red empress is beautiful!! As are the Mara rocks cichlids. I like them a lot and I feel like they will make a great addition to this stock list


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

That is what I would do. I still think you can add a few fish at least since you are only at 12 fish in a 125g.

You will likely have to do some tweaking, a few fish will get bullied, a few may be too aggressive, etc. This happens in every all male setup. Some species aggression levels vary vastly from individual to individual, like the Venustus. You may get lucky and get a gentle giant, or you may get a stone cold killer.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

binnyskyle said:


> That is what I would do. I still think you can add a few fish at least since you are only at 12 fish in a 125g.
> 
> You will likely have to do some tweaking, a few fish will get bullied, a few may be too aggressive, etc. This happens in every all male setup. Some species aggression levels vary vastly from individual to individual, like the Venustus. You may get lucky and get a gentle giant, or you may get a stone cold killer.


Oh! I am no longer in a 125g, I had to put my mature flowerhorn in there as he tried to eat my arowana haha. I am now stocking an 80g for my peacocks/haps


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Also, will it be a problem that out of all of those fish, only one is listed as a herbivore? There is one omnivorous fish, and the rest are carnivores. What would be best to feed them?


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry I thought you were going into a 125g. Is you 80g 4 feet? I wouldn't put Venustus, Livingstonii, Red Empress, C. Moori, or Mara Rocks in a 4 foot tank. They simply get too big. NLS cichlid forumla is a great food.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

binnyskyle said:


> Sorry I thought you were going into a 125g. Is you 80g 4 feet? I wouldn't put Venustus, Livingstonii, Red Empress, C. Moori, or Mara Rocks in a 4 foot tank. They simply get too big. NLS cichlid forumla is a great food.


I was originally in a 125g, but had to do some emergency shuffling when we adopted the 13" flowerhorn cichlid (SA). I bought an 80g with a footprint of 48" x 18". Will I be ok if I just eliminate the fish that you listed, instead of replacing them with something else?


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Should be fine with anything that tops out at around 6 inches, not 9-12 inches like the ones I listed.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

You said you have an arowana. Is it in the 125G. If it were me I would try putting the flowerhorn in the 80G and keep him as a wet pet. He might be cramped but I think he could be fine by himself. That way you have more options for the 125G. I have a 8-9" venustus with a 6-7" liviningstonii and they get along fine together, but that's in a 220G all male with around 25 or so fish. I'm not sure how the arowana will do with the haps and peacocks though.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Right now I have the flowerhorn in the 125g, with a divider. On the other side of the divider is a baby albino Oscar (the flowerhorn has about 3/4 of the tank). In my 80g I have a silver arowana, jewelled cichlid, a venustus and 3 small black and silver catfish (all juvenile) I will be moving this stock to a currently empty 80g once I start purchasing my peacocks/haps.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Peacocks:
Aulonocara baenschi --- ok but will not get along with rubescens
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi undu reef --- ok
Aulonocara rubescens --- ok but will not get along with the baenschi
Aulonocara maylandi --- ok
Hybrid (OB) --- I always stay away from Hybrids --- tend to get overly aggressive
Hybrid (dragonsblood) --- See above

Haps:
Nimbochromis venustus --- will get big with an attitude
Placidochromis Electra --- ok
Copadichromis azureus --- ok
Copadichromis melas --- ok
Cyrtocara moori --- In my experience, 80 gallon tank is too small. These are swimmers. The 2x I tried to put in a 4 feet community tank, harrassed everyone else in that tank. 6 footers is a way to go with them.
Nimbochromis livingstonii --- too big for a 4 footer

My experience and advice below:

1. Each fish has their own personality. This has become more of an issue with trying to get a tank will relative 'harmony'. So a supposedly mild mannered/peaceful fish can have a bully personality.

2. With Peacocks and Haps, do not overstock like Mbuna. Give them ample room to SWIM AWAY/RUN AWAY from an attack.

3. Really no need to pile rocks and rocks for hiding spaces like a Mbuna tank.

4. When a male starts building a next by moving sand, stop it by moving a rock on that site --- Unless you really want to breed them.

5. A 4 footer is not big enough for Haps that can exceed 6 inches in length. Again, they need lots of swimming space to ran away from aggression.

6. C-Moorii --- nice fish but tends to get very territorial in a cramp space and will soon be the bully in the tank.

There are my experience so far in keeping peacocks and haps. By no means what I said above is the Rule, as others could very well have very different experience than me.

Again, I find the personality of each fish plays a big role in the compatibility arena. Do not overstock peacocks and haps...give them space to swim.


----------

